# NZXT Fan Probleme



## oyvey (7. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute,


ich habe gestenr meinen neuen PC zusammengesetzt und zum ersten mal eine AIO verbaut: X62 V2 Kraken

Ich habe diese Lüfter für den Radiatior verwendet: Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 140x140x25mm 2000 U/min 31.5 dB(A) | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

und laut Handbuch des Kraken angeschlossen. Den Anschluss der Lüfter aber ich an den Fan hub CPU Fan Port geschlossen.

Nun dreht sich deruntere dauernd wie er soll aber der obere geht aller Paar sekunden aus, bleibt stehen und dreht wieder an. So wie wenn man nicht PWN fans an einen PWN port schließt. 
Aber ich habe ja PWN und verstehe das Problem nicht. Die Kühlung geht aber es ist ja so sicher nicht gewollt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee. Ich hab schon gegoogelt finde das aber nur wenn man kein PWN lüfter benutzt


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Januar 2018)

Der Lüfter bekommt nicht genug Spannung!


----------



## oyvey (7. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Lüfter angeschlossen wie bei NZXT beschrieben und das dan Wiederrum and den Fanhub wo CPU Fan angeschlossen werden soll. Da ja der Fanhub wiederum am CPU auf dem Board hängt.

Mhh der untere der dahinter geschalten ist dreht die ganze Zeit echt schräg.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Januar 2018)

Hast du auf die Polung der Lüfter im Y-Kabel geachtet?

Schon mal versucht den  "der echt schräg" dreht einzeln an einem Hub vom Board anzuschließen?


----------



## oyvey (7. Januar 2018)

Werd ich morgen sofort probieren. Da hängt ja der andere mit dran kann der dann eigentlich noch von der aio kontrolliert werden?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Januar 2018)

Nein, was nicht an der AiO ist kann auch nicht von ihr kontrolliert werden.

Du kannst auch alle Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen und die Lüftersteuerung halt dem Mainboard überlassen, die Temperatur des Prozessors kennt dein Board auch.


----------



## Chimera (7. Januar 2018)

Du hast nicht erwähnt, ob du überhaupt die CAM Software installiert hast. Denn ohne die kannst du die Kraken und die Lüfis halt nur über das BIOS oder die Software vom Board regeln. Die NZXT ist eine der wenigen Asetek AIOs, welche sich vollständig über ne Software regeln lassen, sprich eigene Lüfikurven, Abhänigkeit von bestimmten Tempis, usw. Ist wie das Corsair Link bei den Corsair AIOs, die brauchen auch ne Software für die Regelung im vollen Umfang.


----------



## oyvey (7. Januar 2018)

Hey Chimera,

ja habe Cam.

@ Tetrahydrocannabinol : wegen der Polung Nzxt hat ein Kabel von der Pumpe aus daran hängen sata strom, und die Lüfter Verbindungen. In Reihe. auf days erste soll man den oberen fan, auf den zweiten den weiteren. So habe ich es gesteckt und man konnte nur auf eine weise stecken sonst gehen ja die Kabel nicht zusammen. Ich werde morgen aber ma den Lüfter ans boardstecken und schauen ober dann normal dreht nicht das mit dem was ist.


----------

